# mehr Fragen, als (dass) er beantwortet



## JClaudeK

Hallo, 

Ich bin in der SZ auf folgenden Satz gestoßen: 


> Der Papst hat das Rücktrittsgesuch des Münchner Erzbischofs Reinhard Marx in einem langen, sehr ausführlichen Brief abgelehnt und damit vielleicht doch mehr Fragen ausgelöst, *als dass er beantwortet*.


Dieses "dass" stört mich irgendwie.
Ich hätte geschrieben "..... mehr Fragen ausgelöst, *als  er beantwortet*."

Ich frage mich, ob der Satz mit "dass" korrekt ist? Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Demiurg

Ich stimme dir zu.  Das "dass" ist hier fehl am Platz.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Dieses "dass" stört mich irgendwie.


Mich auch (for what it's worth).
Ich vermute, dass der Satz anfangs anders lautete, z.B. .._mehr, als dass er  beantworten könnte ,_ oder so was Ähnliches. Dann hat man bei der Änderung vergessen, das 'dass' wegzunehmen.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Ich vermute, dass der Satz anfangs anders lautete, z.B. .._mehr, als dass__ er beantworten könnte ,_ oder so was Ähnliches.


Aber auch in diesem Fall wäre "dass" überflüssig, bzw. störend.


Edit:
Ich sehe nur eine mögliche Konstruktion, wo "dass" passen würde:
z.B. (ohne Zusammenhang mit dem OP-Satz):
_Er war zu aufgeregt, als dass er hätte antworten können._


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Aber auch in diesem Fall wäre "dass" überflüssig, bzw. störend.


Du hast recht. Ich meinte etwas wie ''zu viele Fragen, als dass er sie beantworten könnte/hätte beantworten können'' , oder  Ähnliches.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> ''zu viele Fragen, als dass er sie beantworten könnte/hätte beantworten können'' ,



Vergleiche Edit in #4


----------



## bearded

Vielleicht wäre im zitierten Artikel (alternativ zur inkorrekten Fassung ''mehr Fragen ausgelöst, als dass er beantwortet'') auch nur _mehr Fragen ausgelöst als beantwortet_ klar genug gewesen.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Ich hätte geschrieben "..... mehr Fragen ausgelöst, *als er beantwortet*."


Ich wäre beim Perfekt geblieben: „[hat] ... mehr Fragen ausgelöst, als er beantwortet _hat_“. Was meinst Du?


----------



## Demiurg

Der Satz ist m.E. schief:

_Der Papst hat das Rücktrittsgesuch in einem Brief abgelehnt und damit doch mehr Fragen ausgelöst, als er beantwortet._
_Der Papst hat damit doch mehr Fragen ausgelöst, als er beantwortet._

Das "er" bezieht sich aber offenbar auf den Brief und nicht auf den Papst:

_Der Papst hat damit doch mehr Fragen ausgelöst, als der Brief beantwortet._

Wenn der Papst gemeint wäre, würde man das "er" weglassen.:

_Der Papst hat damit doch mehr Fragen ausgelöst, als beantwortet._

Oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## bearded

Demiurg said:


> offenbar


Aus meiner Sicht nicht so offenbar.  Der Brief oder der Papst in diesem Brief... Kommt's nicht auf dasselbe hinaus?


----------



## Demiurg

bearded said:


> Aus meiner Sicht nicht so offenbar.  Der Brief oder der Papst in diesem Brief... Kommt's nicht auf dasselbe hinaus?


Pragmatisch gesehen schon.  Aber mich stört in dem Satz nicht nur das "dass" sondern auch das "er".  Ohne beide wäre er für mich perfekt:

_Der Papst hat das Rücktrittsgesuch des Münchner Erzbischofs Reinhard Marx in einem langen, sehr ausführlichen Brief abgelehnt und damit vielleicht doch mehr Fragen ausgelöst als beantwortet._


----------



## bearded

Demiurg said:


> mich stört in dem Satz nicht nur das "dass" sondern auch das "er"


Es freut mich, dass Du meiner #7 zustimmst.


----------



## Demiurg

bearded said:


> Es freut mich, dass Du meiner #7 zustimmst.


Die hatte ich doch glatt übersehen.


----------



## bearded




----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Ich wäre beim Perfekt geblieben: „[hat] ... mehr Fragen ausgelöst, als er beantwortet _hat_“. Was meinst Du?


Meiner Meinung nach sind beide Versionen möglich.


----------



## elroy

Interessant! Im Englischen würde mir Präsens komisch klingen.

_He raised more questions than he answered.  
He raised more questions than he answers. _


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Interessant! Im Englischen würde mir Präsens komisch klingen.
> 
> _He raised more questions than he answered.
> He raised more questions than he answers. _


Ja, an der Stelle funktioniert Deutsch anders als viele andere europäische Sprachen. Es gibt nicht so etwas wie eine grammatische Zeitenkongruenz. Die Zeit jedes Teilsatzes bestimmt sich einzeln. Das Auslösen der Fragen ist ein abgeschlossener Vorgang. Die unbeantworteten Fragen sind aber immer noch unbeantwortet. Hätte man hier _beantwortet hat_ statt _beantwortet_ geschrieben, wäre die nächste Frage sofort, ob sie denn inzwischen beantwortet sind.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Es gibt nicht so etwas wie eine grammatische Zeitenkongruenz.


Ich glaube nicht, dass das mit Zeitkongruenz zu tun hat (siehe unten).


berndf said:


> Die Zeit jedes Teilsatzes bestimmt sich einzeln.


Ganz genau.


berndf said:


> Das Auslösen der Fragen ist ein abgeschlossener Vorgang. Die unbeantworteten Fragen sind aber immer noch unbeantwortet.


Ich habe den Satz so verstanden:
Es gibt zwei Gruppen von Fragen: (1) Fragen, die ausgelöst aber nicht beantwortet wurden und (2) Fragen, die beantwortet wurden. Der Satz sagt aus, dass zu (1) mehr Fragen gehören als zu (2). Er hat zehn Fragen ausgelöst aber nur fünf beantwortet. Er hat mehr Fragen ausgelöst, als er beantwortet hat. 

Habe ich den Satz falsch verstanden?

Präsens ist im Englischen nicht unvorstellbar, nur muss es halt semantisch stimmen:

_He gave me more toilet paper rolls than I need.
He told me more stories than I remember.
He drank more wine yesterday than I drink in a month._
etc.


----------



## Cub Pilot

Möglich wäre auch

Der Papst hat das Rücktrittsgesuch des Münchner Erzbischofs Reinhard Marx in einem langen, sehr ausführlichen Brief abgelehnt und damit vielleicht doch mehr Fragen ausgelöst, *als *(damit Fragen)* zu beantworten.*

(Vielleicht. hat das aber hier schon  jemand geschrieben)
Über die Interpunktion bin ich hier nicht sicher. Da nur der Infinitiv hinter der Konjunktion steht, könnte das Komma eventuell wegfallen (bin jetzt zu faul, um im Duden nachzusehen).


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ich habe den Satz so verstanden:
> Es gibt zwei Gruppen von Fragen: (1) Fragen, die ausgelöst aber nicht beantwortet wurden und (2) Fragen, die beantwortet wurden. Der Satz sagt aus, dass zu (1) mehr Fragen gehören als zu (2). Er hat zehn Fragen ausgelöst aber nur fünf beantwortet. Er hat mehr Fragen ausgelöst, als er beantwortet hat.


Die Fragen sowie die Antworten bestehen immer noch und insofern ist Präsenz richtig. Nur das *Auslösen* der Fragen ist ein abgeschlossener Vorgang. Daher die Asymmetrie.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Die Fragen sowie die Antworten bestehen immer noch


Das verstehe ich nicht.
Verstehst Du den Satz anders als ich? Wenn ja, wie verstehst Du ihn?


----------



## berndf

Jetzt verstehe ich dich nicht. Welche Antworten, die der Text gibt, bestehen denn nicht mehr?


----------



## elroy

Ich verstehe nicht, was Du mit „bestehen“ in Bezug auf Fragen und Antworten meinst. Könntest Du das bitte erläutern?


----------



## berndf

_Der Text beantwortet Fragen_. Das tut er jetzt genauso, wie er es tat, als er geschrieben wurde. Das Verb _beantworten_ beschreibt eine (zeitlose) Eigenschaft des Textes und keine (zeitgebundene) Handlung seines Verfassers.


----------



## Cub Pilot

Der Satz sagt einfach Folgendes aus (um weiterer Verwirrung vorzubeugen): Der Papst hat das Rücktrittsangebot abgelehnt. Aber dieses Ausschlagen des Rücktrittsangebotes hat möglicherweise mehr Fragen aufgeworfen, als beseitigt/...als aus der Welt geschafft/ ...als beantwortet wurden. Ob überhaupt noch solche Fragen bestehen, bleibt nach dem Satz, streng genommen, zweifelhaft. Es wird allerdings nahegelegt, dass doch unbeantwortete Fragen existieren könnten.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> _Der Text beantwortet Fragen_. Das tut er jetzt genauso, wie er es tat, als er geschrieben wurde. Das Verb _beantworten_ beschreibt eine (zeitlose) Eigenschaft des Textes und keine (zeitgebundene) Handlung seines Verfassers.


Ja, Präsens ist normal, wenn man sich auf die Aussagen von Texten bzw. Autoren bezieht.
_In seinem Buch _Was ihr wissen wollt_, erschienen 1762, beantwortet Carl Schreiberling viele Fragen.
Das Buch _Was ihr wissen wollt_, erschienen 1762, beantwortet viele Fragen._



Cub Pilot said:


> Möglich wäre auch
> 
> Der Papst hat das Rücktrittsgesuch des Münchner Erzbischofs Reinhard Marx in einem langen, sehr ausführlichen Brief abgelehnt und damit vielleicht doch mehr Fragen ausgelöst, *als *(damit Fragen)* zu beantworten.*


Ich halte diesen Satz für falsch.



Cub Pilot said:


> Ob überhaupt noch solche Fragen bestehen, bleibt nach dem Satz, streng genommen, zweifelhaft. Es wird allerdings nahegelegt, dass doch unbeantwortete Fragen existieren könnten.


Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Dass neu ausgelöste Fragen existieren ist doch gerade die Hauptaussage des Satzes. Es ist also äußerst wahrscheinlich, dass die Fragen bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo der Text verfasst wurde, noch nicht beantwortet wurden. Das ›vielleicht‹ bezieht sich nur auf die Frage der Anzahl. Er hat Fragen ausgelöst, und deren Anzahl übersteigt möglicherweise die Zahl der Antworten.


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich halte diesen Satz für falsch.



Die Infinitivkonstruktion ist hier m.E. nicht möglich.


----------

